# How to install a dvd drive on the Coolermaster HAF X



## iamtheone (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry if it sounds like a stupid question but I've just bought a Coolermaster HAF X to build a rig and when you take off the mesh slot there's another metal layer behind? (when I'm trying to install a dvd drive)

What are you meant to do about that? Just shove them off by force and chuck them in the bin?

Thanks/


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah just givem a twist back n forth and toss them away.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yup, just bend them back and forward until they give way.  It's a shame they are still in place, I'd love to see all cases come with these removed.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes i don't like to break anything in a case, it looks ugly without that paintjob


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 25, 2011)

pull the front panel off so you have little space then
yap give a twist back and forth, and it will be ok


----------

